
Platform Co-Op Startups - cregis
Platform co-ops are startups in which the users and&#x2F;or the workers own and control the platform. Some see it as a viable and more equitable alternative to the traditional model we currently see launch. I&#x27;m trying to weigh the pros and cons of such a model and discuss how to address the concerns.<p>Benefits:
Barrier: Large established companies can’t copy a co-op model. For example, I can’t see Facebook becoming a co-op.<p>Niche: The co-op model would be a niche that focuses on users that would like a voice in the platform they are using.<p>Disadvantages:
Network Effects: Currently, large established companies have the dominance of network effects and vast resources.<p>Are there any other pros or cons to the platform co-op model?
======
sharemywin
Might run into SEC issues. regulations regarding number of "owners"

------
sharemywin
if it's still ad based will it help much? BAT/BRAVE

If its multi class stock will it help much?

